# Installed my body kit...



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

Here it is let me know what you think...

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/513159


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ...time to lower the car


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whered you get it painted?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

paint ? ..and B14's like fat spoke wheels


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it just me, or does the paint totally not match?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

extreme kits are ok....fits good though


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

ok the paint doesnt match becuase i painted it to make it kinda close cuase it was baby blue and im going to paint it all black later on, so thats why it doesnt match... i didnt want to pay to get it to match whne im going to re-do the paint... im going to drop it this week 2 inches, got the springs and everything.. ill put some pics up after that..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Texas96Sentra said:


> ok the paint doesnt match becuase i painted it to make it kinda close cuase it was baby blue and im going to paint it all black later on, so thats why it doesnt match... i didnt want to pay to get it to match whne im going to re-do the paint... im going to drop it this week 2 inches, got the springs and everything.. ill put some pics up after that..



what kind of springs?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Not bad, but If it was me I probably would have either payed to get it color matched, or waited til I could afford a re-paint to put the kit on.

But anyways, should look good once it's lowered and all one color.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

did u install the kit yourself? which kit is that..
Its nice lookin BTW


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its the extreme kit


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its the extreme kit


and drift rear


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i really cant understand why the extreme sides dont sit lower... notice how the drift rear is lower (but lines up well with the extreme front).


btw... nice ride, cant wait to see it slammed, painted and bigGER rimmed


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice..

where did you buy your kit from?


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

bought the kit from GTP or "Importfan.com" around 500 with shipping included, not a bad deal....

i would paint it all one color but you looking at a poor student who has to save to get it painted... and you know how it is when you get something new you dont really want to wait, plus when you can get it almost matched for 20 bucks you cant beat that..

i had to get the blitz rear cuase the extreme one was not in stock and they didnt know when it would be in. ya it owuld look a bit better if the sides matched with the rear a bit more but not too bad...

springs are sprint, 2 inch. ill see how they work out.

thanks for the comments and suggestions..

yes i did install.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Uh......how was the fitment of that kit? I heard that GTP's stuff doesn't fit that well.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im impressed... GTP did keep their word... looks like the fitment is very well done


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

the front fits well once you cut two holes in the ree-bar, fits very well after you modify that..

the sides fit just fine, no problems with them at all

the rear could have been a bit better, some little gaps here and there, the one thing abotu the rear is that the peice on the bottom looks taperd becuase the spare tire well is in the way and pushes it down, 

ill post some more pics up close on these areas... prob tomarrow


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey!!!
you got the EXACT Kit like me!
extreme front and skirts with drift rear!
good choice. (told you that cause i did the same!) :thumbup: 
hehehe!


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

nissanlucino said:


> Hey!!!
> you got the EXACT Kit like me!
> extreme front and skirts with drift rear!
> good choice. (told you that cause i did the same!) :thumbup:
> hehehe!


 do you have any pics of your car that i can see?
:cheers:


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Sure!
but not right now because i ran over a friggen cat and he cracked my front!  
when its done ill post.


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

nice kit, lowering springs time..


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:thumbup: ^^^
yes ,yes it is time for a drop....maybe plus your wheels 1 size...


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

NICE!!!!! looks clean too :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nissanlucino said:


> Sure!
> but not right now because i ran over a friggen cat and he cracked my front!
> when its done ill post.



damn that sucks...my boy was drivin his lancer the other day from here in tallahassee to pensacola...and he hit a bear cub!! it fucked his bumper all up, but who cares about him..it sucks that the cub died...same for the cat..


----------

